# Beztēma >  Andrea Rossi aukstās kodolsintēzes tehnoloģija

## Sreltih

Sākšu ar to ka neesmu ne atbalstītāju ne skeptiķu pusē, tāpēc lūgums stipri nespārdīt. Visi labi zinām ar ko beidzās iepriekšējie apgalvojumi par auksto kodolzintēzi. Šoreiz izskatās ka apgriezieni ir daudz lielāki, Grieķijā atklāta pat vesela rūpnīca kas gatava ražot gadā līdz 300000 enerģijas bloku vienības un nākamgad tiks atvērta vēl viena  http://www.defkalion-energy.com/. Saprotams ka pagrabā reti kuram mētājas nikeļa nanopulveris un ūdeņraža balons un vēl nezināms katalozators, tāpēc atliek tik sekot līdzi ar ko tas viss beigises vai tikai sāksies.

----------


## tornislv

1) linku nez kāpēc izlasīju kā deFEKALion-blahblah  :: 
2) niks tev provokatīvs, nomaini uz agalas.

----------


## JDat

Pie tam... Izskatās ka čalis speciāli slēpjas un caur proxy serveri forumā raksta...

Steorn vai tml?

----------


## Sreltih

Nē neesmu nekāds Steorns, šie krāpnieki solīja enerģiju no nekā. Aukstā kodolsitēze tīri teorētiski ir iespējama, jautājums tikai pie kādiem spiedieniem un temperatūrām utt. izmantoju proxy jo darbā mums ir apgriezsts nets.

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> Nē neesmu nekāds Steorns, šie krāpnieki solīja enerģiju no nekā. Aukstā kodolsitēze tīri teorētiski ir iespējama, jautājums tikai pie kādiem spiedieniem un temperatūrām utt. izmantoju proxy jo darbā mums ir apgriezsts nets.


 Mhm, jobanie zīdaiņi kas skolā fizikā pornūhu skatījās iekš telefona. Nu tad palielinam spiedienu līdz tām mežonīgajām vērtībām... Un kas, saspiežot vielu, notiks ar temperatūru ? Kur tad būs tā aukstā sintēze, ibio? Varbūt bankā strādā, ka proxy jālieto, jo šefi grib lai darbinieki strādā?

----------


## Sreltih

Teorija par Ni+H2 kodolreakciju un citas interesantas publikācijas  http://www.journal-of-nuclear-physics.com/?p=497

----------


## Sreltih

Par rekacijām pie lieliem speidieniem un temperatūrām to es visu zinu, ir pāris experimentālie reakotori ļoti milzīgi un dārgi. Bet šis ir mazs, lēts un novietojams uz galda, temperatūra reaktorā nepārsniedz 600C un spiediens 25bar. Izklausās jau neticami, atkal pēc kārtējā "lohatrona", bet ja nu tomēr tas nav fufelis ?

----------


## ddff

Es negribeetu ne uz galda, ne 10 km raadiusaa kaut ko, kam ir 600 'C un 25 bar.

ddff

----------


## karloslv

Ddff, tad labāk turies tālāk no automašīnām. Iesaku arī alumīnija folijas cepurīti  ::

----------


## JDat

> Ddff, tad labāk turies tālāk no automašīnām. Iesaku arī alumīnija folijas cepurīti


 
Kaut ko tml?

----------


## Epis

jā nu šitā lieta ir pēdējā laika Hīts, apspriestākais temats daudzās vietās. Velns viņ zin kas tur beigās būs vai nebūs, teorijas par tā darbību joprojām īsti nav, un minējumi ir dažnedažādākie. 


reku ārzemju profesoru forums un šis temas topiks, tur izskan dažnedāžākās teorijas, intresanta lasāmviela.
http://www.talk-polywell.org/bb/viewtop ... start=3255

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Atgadina to likumu zem izlietnes (sifons laikam) kam pieskruvetas klat paris caurules no depo (kaut kas lidzigs tam, ko liek gala spicei pirms sukna)  :: 

Bet - iespejams, ka tur var veini uzglabat alu un kad alus izdzerts, tad piipaat tabaku!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Epis

Varbūtība ka šis būs kārtējais FALE / FAKE ir pakāpusies diezko augstu, jo tur jau ir vairākas pazīmes, ka tā rossi kompānija tur sāk ņemties ar kautkādām licenzēm, licenžu pārdošanu un protams tass viss par baigo piķi, sava veida paraleles sāk vilkties ar steorn. un šitas jau nav vienīgais brīnum aukstās kodolsintēzes tech brīnums reku vēl viens Brillouin Energy Corporation (BEC) 
un nesen parādijās raksts kur otrais saka ka viņa superduper reaktors ir labāks nekā rossi tipa lai investori labāk pērk licenzītes no šiem, nekā tajos. 
Principā daži blogos raksta ka šitā aukstā kodolsintēze no tā Platīna pārgāja uz Niķeli, jo skaidrs ka ja taisīs uz platīna ta visi uzreiz brēks FAKE, FAKE, bet ja paņem niķeli ta tā ir jau cita tēma galīgi nošķirta no vecās, tip, kautkas totāli jauns. 



kamēr šie tur fakojās tikmēr Ķīnieši malači stutē augšā jauno 210Mw pubble bed 4 paaudzes atomeni reku konstrukcijas bilde
http://nextbigfuture.com/2011/07/china- ... 0-mwe.html

----------


## bbarda

Fukošima 2!!!

----------


## Epis

> Fukošima 2!!!


 šitas reaktors fukušimā neies, tur linkā kur ieliku ir reaktora .pdf  tīri detalizēts apraksts ar shēmām, un tur ideja ir vienkārša, tas ir gāzes dzesēšanas reaktors, kur cirkulē helijs un max tempertura ko var sasniegt ir ap ~ 1500C. vārdakot reaktors uztaisīts tā ka nekad mūžā nepārsniegs to max tempertūru tas ir dēļ kodolmatreāla blīvuma pakāpes, jeb energētiskā blīvuma, kas tur ir ļoti zems salīdinot ar citiem, līdz ar to passīvās dzesēšanas apjoms pie tās ~ 1500c tempertūras ir identisks reaktora ražojošai jaudai, tas nozīmē ka nevar pārsniegt to tempertūru, + kodoldegvielas apjoms ka atrodās reaktorā izdeg 1-2 nedēļu laikā, proti ja notiek totāls fale, arī tajā ka nevar apstādināt reaktoru (iebērt iekšā neitronu absorbējošās bumbas, nolaist tur visādus stieņus, utt.. reaktors ejot ar pildnu jaudu pēc nedeļas būs izdedzinājis visu degvielu un dabīgā ceļā apstāssies, salīdzinājumam fukušimā, un citos standart reaktoros parasti atrodās kodoldegviela lai ietu gadiem ilgi, šitam visu laiku degvielas lodes birst iekšā un pa apakšu krīt ārā, sava veida konvejieris, kur pārbauda degvielas lodes izdegšanas %  un atsijā izdegušās no tām kuras vēl var degt, un šādi viņi visu laiku papildina reaktora degvielu vajadzīgā līmenī, un kā jau minēju ja notiek super duper katastrofa visas sistēmas nobrūk, ta nedeļas laikā izdeg un ar to viss arī beidzās.  var teikt ka fukušimas varbūtība % tur ir 0.0000~ 
principā lielas katastrofas gadījumā viņi var daļu  reaktora urāna lodes izbērt ārā uz lielākas virsmas laukuma apstādinot ķēdes reakcijas tajpat laikā. 
grozi kā gribi to reaktoru nevar pārkarsēt līdz izkušanai, ne arī uzspert kā černobiļu.
 Latvijai vaidētu vienu tādu pierīgas uzcelt.

----------


## Delfins

Pie tavas mājas.

----------


## Epis

> Pie tavas mājas.


 nebūtu slikti, vismaz es atbalstītu.

----------


## JDat

> Pie tavas mājas.
> 
> 
>  nebūtu slikti, vismaz es atbalstītu.

----------


## Epis

nu izskatās ka jūs te visi esat zaļo Anti kodolreaktor propogandas sazombēti, kā jau plašās tautu massas. kā būtu ar objektīviem kritērijiem, kapēc Nē, un kapēc Jā.
es esu personīgi meklējis atbildes uz šiem jautājumiem un lasījis ārzemju kodolekspertu bloggeru rakstus, kur reāli analizē, salīdzina, un runā par šim lietām, tādēļ es arī saku Jā būtu priecīgs dzīvot blakus kautvai jaunajai Ignalīnas Ātomenei, tur ja kas siltums ir gandrīz vai pa velti, un elektrība arī pa smiekla naudu blakus mājām kad ignalīna strādāja,tagat protams ka nav, bet ka būs atka jaunā ātomene ta noteikti ka būs.  un vai ignalīnā dzīvojošie nost mirst, ir apstarojušies?  ir bījušas katastrofas ?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Epi - tu pats redzēji, ka kodoldegviela reaktorā (Fukašima) bija tikai daļa no nelaimes. Tur pat blakus bija baseini ar veco degvielu un vēl kaut kur arī jaunās bumbas jāglabā. Fails var vienmēr sanākt. Jo īpaši - pēc 20 gadiem rektora darbināšanas viss ir ok kļūst par ikdienu.
Bet visādi savādāk es atbalstu kodolenerģiju un vispār nesaprotu, par ko tu te sāki cepties, jo forumā par to vispār negāja runa!  :: 
BEefs

----------


## Delfins

Takš uztaisiet milzīgu spoguli un vārat ūdeni...
Šur tur jau apvieno visas šīs tehnoloģijas kopā - http://www.membrana.ru/particle/16266

----------


## Epis

nu tās hibrīd tehnologijas ir Ok, proti, saules tornis + lejā gāzes turbīna, proti pa dienu turbīnu darbina uz saules termo energijas un naktī darbina uz gāzi, ir vēl variants ar to šķidrā sāls karstuma uzglabāšanu lai varētu griezt turbīnu 24h no saules, diemžēl šitās tehnologijas strādā tur kur maz makoņu, latvijai tas kā parasti ies secen, jo tīri saulainu stundu skaits (bez mākoņiem ) ir mazs.
 reku raksts ka tagat sekos Saulej un vējam kārtējais kritums/krīze, jo apcirtīs subsīdijas gan ASV gan eiropa, kā nekā krīze. 
the-coming-clean-tech-crash 
tākābez valsts subsīdijām green energy is dead.  ir jau prognozes ka pēc jau 5-10 gadiem ka saules paneļu cena nokritīs zem 0.5$/W tā būs konkurēt spējīga ar naftu.

----------


## Delfins

Es palikšu pie viedokļa - naktī nafig nevajag to elektrību. Naktī ir jāguļ. Lietderības koef. naktī izmantotai enerģijai ir tuvu nullei.
Vienīgais pielietojums elektroenerģijai naktī - drošības sistēmas un ledusskapji. Pilsētas apgaismojums kā tāds var tikt pārtaisīts uz kustības sensoriem+LED, kas ir nejutīgi pret biežo slēgšanos.

----------


## jeecha

Delfins, te nu gan tu nedaudz iebrauci auzaas. Naktii elektriibu lieto ne tikai lai apgaismotu ielas vai duucinaatu ledusskapi un signalizaaciju. Ruupnieciibaa joprojaam ljoti plashi viss notiek cauru diennakti - vai nu lai ekonomeetu uz iekaartu izmaksaam piljiijot 3 mainjaas un/vai taadeelj ka to peec buutiibas prasa razhoshanas process (piemeeram kauseejot metaalu). Savukaart elektroenergjijas pateerinsh ruupnieciibai videeji pasaulee ir virs 40%.

----------


## Delfins

Nu lai tā būtu ar to pasauli... runājam labāk par LV. Ir izņēmumi, protams, ko neminēju..  bet lielākoties izšķērdība.
Šajās brīvdienās braucu caur Cesim/Valmieru pa nakti. Apgaismojums reāli priekš dzērājiem  ::   Uz ielām ne cilvēku, ne auto.. Protams, ka tas izklausās pēc absurda/galējības/skopuma..  bet resurss ta sadeg tāpat vien, neko nedarot..  :: 

Vairs offtopiku nerakstīšu. end

----------


## Epis

reku intresants raksts kur viens neatkarīgais eksperts Steven Krivit analizēja to viņu eksperimentu un izlaida 3 reportu  http://coldfusionnow.wordpress.com/2011 ... s-claimed/
ka tajos ekperimentos nav nodemonstrēta, validēta tā lielā energo ražošanas jauda pēc viņa aprēķiniem, tur varēja tas aparāts sarežot tikai + (1-2)x patērētās elektrības, lasat paši, bet izskatās ka tomēr kautkāds fake, vai mahinācija, jo ir jau dažādi satelīt izgudrotāji ar līdzīgām zajavām tehnologijām parādījušies.
bet viens nu gan ir skaidrs zaļā energija iegrūdīs Lv ekonomiku pirmsindustriālās ēras līmenī.
Reku apjomīgs analītisks, ar cipariem un atsaucēm uz resursiem
 "The Myth of Green Energy Jobs: The European Experience"  http://www.aei.org/outlook/101026 
  raksts kas liks visiem zaļajaiem faniem Totāli vilties falšajos politiķu stāstos ka tā radīs jaunas darbavietas, ir ekonomiski izdevīga, gluži pretēji tajā piemērā ir analizēta gan darbavietu radīšana un kā tas ietekmē valsts ekonomiku un katra zaļā darbavieta atņem 3.7 darbavietas citur pēc Anglijas datiem, spānijā dati bīj par katras instalētās Zaļās energijas Mw stundu kas atņem 5.2 darbavietas valstī, itālijā dati par to ka naudu, kapitālu ko iegrūž zaļajā energijā varētu radīt 6.9 and 4.8 jaunas darbavietas. 

kas notiek Latvijā?, nu ja latvijā uzbuvēs 600Mw kurzemes vēja staciju ta bezdarbs pieaugs attiecīgi par 3000-3600 cilvēkiem (1Mw=~5-6 darbavietas mīnusā) 
un nenormālu korupcijas kāpumu, vispār viss pašreizējais zaļais energo sekotrs ir totāli korumpēts, sākot ar šķēles vējdzirnavām līdz biogāzes partij biedru stacijām, un minī Hesiem, īsts korupcijas perēklis par ko arī ir rakstīts tajā rakstā, ka spānijā un itālijā šajā sektorā valda totāla korupcija un zagšana, šmugulēšanās, proti itālijā saules parki režo elektrību arī naktī (dizeļ generātos pierubīts, vai paralēl pieslēgums pie energo tikla no kura laiž elektrību caur savu skaitītāju  :: .  Eiropā zaļā energija ir TOtāls FALE. 

es ja kas apstījos populāro saimas partiju progrmmas un visām bīj iekšā slavināta zaļā energija, vējš, biogāze, biodegviela, koku krūmu dedzināšana, no partijas skatu punkta tā ir īsta "Maize", kurā iekampties un parazitēt uz subsīdiju rēķina, žēl tikai ka tas nolaidīs ekonomiku vēl zemāk. tākā balsojiet par partiju kas piedavā Banot zaļo energiju un ir Par kodolstacijām un Gāzes TEC.

----------


## Delfins

> (1Mw=~5-6 darbavietas mīnusā)


 Kā tas cipars veidojas un/vai kur tu to izraki?!... pilnīgs wtf..
Par enerģiju, darbavietām un naudu tas ir globāls un samērā plašs jautājums. Nav pilnīgi nekādas jēgas runāt tikai par konkrētu jomu un valsti. Kamēr visa cilvēce nemainīsies, tikmēr viss "iesūnos" vēl vairāk... utopija citiem vārdiem.

----------


## a_masiks

_(1Mw=~5-6 darbavietas mīnusā)_ 

tās acīm redzot ir domātas valsts apmaksātas/subsidētas darba vietas. Vienkārši 1Mw iegūšana izmaksā tik dārgi valstij, ka jāatsakās no 5-6 normāli apmaksātiem sanitāriem, policistiem, skolotājiem vai ierēdņiem lai spētu samaksāt par šo 1Mw. Ja valsts ir nejēgā bagāta - nav problēmu. Ja valsts ir kā Latvija (vai ASV šodien) - tad nepastāv jautājums par kaut kādiem liekiem zaļās enerģijas megawatiem. Ekonomikai šāda zaļā enerģija var izrādīties (un tā arī notiek) nāvējoša. Un tad nu sanāk pašiem nonākt pie dilemmas: vai nu piedzīvot ekonomikas un valsts krahu, dzīvot šķietami ekoloģiskā vidē, bet bez valstiskuma un konkrēti bez savas valsts, valsts struktūrām - tb daļējā anarhijā un haosā (pilnīgs haoss un anarhija nekad nebūs cilvēka sociālās būtības dēļ), vai arī pieciest kaut kādu neekoloģisku enerģijas ražošanu, ar kuras sekām +- var censties cīnīties, toties dzīvot ierastajā veidā, ierastajā valstī, ierastajā kārtībā un vērtību sistēmā.

----------


## Epis

> (1Mw=~5-6 darbavietas mīnusā)
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Kā tas cipars veidojas un/vai kur tu to izraki?!... pilnīgs wtf..
> Par enerģiju, darbavietām un naudu tas ir globāls un samērā plašs jautājums. Nav pilnīgi nekādas jēgas runāt tikai par konkrētu jomu un valsti. Kamēr visa cilvēce nemainīsies, tikmēr viss "iesūnos" vēl vairāk... utopija citiem vārdiem.


 nu to ciparu paņemu no spānijas aprēkinātā kur 1Mw atņema, noņema 5.2 darbvietas, un latvija jau nav nekāda attīstītāka valsts, drīzāk pretēji līdz ar to darbavietu zaudējums varētu būt vēl smagāks.  mums tas varētu izpausties kā vēl masīvāka cilvēku emigrācija, jo dzīve paliks divtik dārga, bet algas kā būs tā būs vecajā limenī. 

dati petiešām šokējoši. saucamā skarbā patiesība, iesaku visiem parakt par green energy fale tēmu.
šodien atradu vācijas .pdf zaļās energijas turgus pētījumu, kautkādas tur institūta reku http://www.instituteforenergyresearch.o ... xperience/ , un pat tajā valstī kur paši visu ražo, un instalē reāli labuma no pēdējo 10 gadu subsīdij politikas nav nekāda, tieši pretēji var runāt par negatīvu ietekmi, un tur secina ka piemēram saules paneļiem ka aizsākās šī subsidētā  ražošana valstij nevaidzēja subsidēt ražošanu bet gan subsidēt zinātniski pētnieciskos centrus kas nodarbotos ar šo produktu izstrādi, pilnveidošanu, proti kāda jēga subsidēt masveida ražošanu kas nav izdevīga tautasaimniecībai ?  
ātri vai vēlu ja valsts subsidētu zinātniekus tie izgudrotu šāda tipa saules paneļus, tehnologijas, proti uzskats ka tikai privātāis bizness spēj radīt labākos produktus, un bīdīt zinātni, šajā gadījumā ar valsts subsīdījām bīdija, balstīja privātos, ir sacietis pamatīgu sakāvi, jo notika kas notika,proti absurdu neekonomisku produktu ražošana kas kapitāli iecērt ekonomikā (sava veida sociālisma neefektīvās ražošanas analogija, ko bieži piedēvē tam režimam, tikai kapitālistiskā stillā kur  subsidē privātos lai ražotu nekam nederīgu neizdevīgu preci). 
pēc pēdējām ziņām saules paneļi sasniegs to fosīlās energijas izdevīgumu tikai pēc kārtējiem >5 gadiem, vēja turbīnas ir daudz labākā pozīcijā tās ir 2-3 reiz ekonomiski izdevīgākas nekā saules paneļi, un arī ražo jau itkā lētu energiju 7-8 centi par Kw/h bet problēma kādēļ nav ekonomiskā izdevīguma ir joprojām vajadzība pēc bāzes jaudas gāzes, naftas Tec stacijas, vai gigantiskas energo glabātuves. Vācijā tagat ir sabūvētas 27,981 MW vēja stacijas jaudas, spānijā 21 Gw .
vispār kad beidzot parādīsies izstabas tempertūras supervadītāj vadi, vai arī otrās paaudzes supervadītāj vadi kļūst krietni lētāki, tad no tiem taisītās veja turbīnas būs uz pusi lētākas nekā tagat( jo ģenerātori būs >3x vieglāki, efektīvāki tātad lētāks būs arī tornis un tīkla transformātori arī būs lētāki, mazāki, vieglāki, karoči cena kritīs pa visām pozīcijām energo ģenerēšanas sekotorā) , un ta varētu runāt par kautkādu vēja energijas politiku valstī, arī uz saules energiju tas attiecās, jo tur vaidzīgi invertieri kas ir dārgāki par pašiem paneļiem, tākā vairākās pozīcjās vēl ir jānotiek tehnologiskiem izrāvieniem lai padarīto to zaļo par patiešām zaļu, un izdevīgu, savi 5-10 gadi paies. līdz tam politiķiem vaidzētu tautu nemānīt, un nepropogandēt zaļu sviestu.

----------


## Sreltih

Pirmās bildes no 1MW iekārtas http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/energ...cle3264361.ece

----------


## Delfins

pa kādu "degvielas" summu saražos tos 1MW?

----------


## Sreltih

Pareizais jautājums par kādu cenu tirgos enerģiju galapatērētājiem   ::   Saražot to varēs par eirocentu par 1KWh, niķelis un ūdenradis ir lēts. Dārga ir ražošana, uzstādīšana un apkalpošana. Tas pats variants kas ar atomstacijām, stacijas ir nežēlīgi dārgas, pārsvarā tas arī sastāda enerģijas izmaksas, stacijai ir jāatpelna pašai sevi.

----------


## Epis

joprojām prognozēju ka tur tā lieta izgāzīsies, vai arī nebūs tie super parametri, kādus sola, kā rezultāta nekas lētāks par kodolstaciju tur nesanāks. galvenais arguments ir kārtējais demonstracija,testa termiņa atlikšana uz oktobri, oktobrī atliks vēl uz mēnesi, un šādā stilla kruķīsies, ta pateiks ka rezultāti slikti jo trubbas netāda metālu sakausējuma, tipa brāķis, un vēl jāatliek. 

ja runā par kodolstacijām, un tās salīdzina ar kautkādiem saules beterij parkiem, tiek negodīgi piemēroti super augsti mission impossible drošibas standarti, birokrātija, un visi tie betona karkasi kas aizsargā pret lidmašin ietriekšanos, kodolbubmas sprādzina, vispārēja kara situācijas, zemetrīcem, cunami, tornādo, utt. katastrofām, ja šādus pašus standartus attiecinātu uz saules baterijām, vai veja turbīnām, tad šo tehnologiju cena uzlektu (es te tagat spekulēšu ar cipariem) 5-10x lai piemēram saules baterijas nodrošinātu pret fiziskiem triecieniem vai apkārtējiem, ārējiem draudiem kā kāds vandāļu bariņš, vai alņu, briežu citu dzivnieku bars ienāk un saspārda saules parku, vai lidmašinas ietriekšanās gadijumā, un pēdejais lai nenonāktu toksiskie metāli augsnē (vaidzētu visu uzrakt, izklāt ar plēvēm, varbūt pat nobetonēt visu placi. pret vētrām, vai potenciāla tornādo varētu vēl uzbīdāmu metāla vāku uzstutēt visam parkam pa virsu, karoči varētu sadomāt 101 prasību drošibā, utt.. 
beigu beigās ātomstacijas mūžš var būt līdz pat 80 gadiem (francija plāno tik ilgi savas stacijas darbināt, un tad demontēt) bet saules, veja ne vairāk par 20, reāli būs kādi 10+ gadi mūžš. tākā ir starpiba, jo pats ātom reaktors jau ir lēts, parasts kats.boilers kurā samet urāna stieņus, vai degvielas lodes, kā PBR, un tad viss kas ir apkārt (drošibas fičas) arī piķo visus tos miljardus $$,  tādēļ jau tagt visi fano par tiem šķidrā sāls torija reaktoriem kur ir parasts katls, kur samet iekšā sālī izšķīdušu toriju lai reaģē un karst, nekā vairāk tur nav, ā viss ir atmosfēras spiedienā, ja notiek kāda šmuce ta katlam lejā izkūst dibens un visa massa notek lejā uz radiātora kur atdziest un sastingst, pēctam var iet un savākt. tas arī viss. tādēl tas ir lēts.
nesen pa krievījas kanālu redzēju kur uz mutas aizturēja vienu sūtījum paku kur iekšā bīj veiksmes medaljons, ar īpašām spējām, ka veica analīzes izrādījās ka medaljona melnais centrs ir radiaktīvs  ::  no torija gatavots, protams rokā turēt var, bet nesāt gan uz sevis neiesaka. laikam kāds bīj iedomājies ka neliela radiācijas deva var garstāvokli uzlabot, tipa radiaktīvā medaljona terapīja  :: . līdz pircējam tā arī medaljons neaizgāja.

----------


## Delfins

> ja šādus pašus standartus attiecinātu uz saules baterijām, vai veja turbīnām, tad šo tehnologiju cena uzlektu


 tu esi dumš vai izliecies?

Vējparkam, starp citu, vajag iziet "trokšņa pārbaudi/novērtējumu". Citādi tas nekādus draudus nerada.

----------


## Epis

> ja šādus pašus standartus attiecinātu uz saules baterijām, vai veja turbīnām, tad šo tehnologiju cena uzlektu
> 
> 
>  tu esi dumš vai izliecies?
> 
> Vējparkam, starp citu, vajag iziet "trokšņa pārbaudi/novērtējumu". Citādi tas nekādus draudus nerada.


 es te pārspīlēju lai vērstu uzmanību uz šito pārspīlēto drošibas, utt standartu piemērošnu vienai industrijai nesamērīgi austāku nekā citām.

----------


## Delfins

Un kas tavuprāt, AES jābūvē šķūnī no dēļiem un pasaukt vietējo alkašu Vaņku lai apsargā?
Drošības standarti eksp. palielinās līdz ar bīstamības pakāpi, ko tavs s#da propellers - nokritīs ne tālāk pa 100m un radīs lokālu bīstamību tikai sabrukšanas brīdī, pretīm sīka noplūde no AES gadu desmitus čakarēs vidi/veselību.

----------


## Epis

> Un kas tavuprāt, AES jābūvē šķūnī no dēļiem un pasaukt vietējo alkašu Vaņku lai apsargā?


 es te reunāju par tādu drošibas standaru bezjēdzību kā ārējais betona kupols (kas ja kas uzsprāga fukušimā tā betona cepure), kas domāta pret terorist lidmašin triecienism, kodolkara. un vēl sazin kādiem "ārējiem draudiem".  kodolreaktoru bīstamība ir arī stipri pārspīlēta, un nogalināto cilvēku skaits tik niecīgs,mazsvarīgs, salīdzinot ar to cik mirst no fosilās degvielas, jo reāli pie fosilās, naftas, akmeņoglēm, gazes, jāskaita klāt arī 2 pasaules kari, un vispār vairums 20 gadsimta militāros kofliktus, kas tika mākslīgi radīt deļ ekonomiskajām intresēm, kur galvneā ir Nafta. tākā simtiem miljonu nogalināto deļ naftas, + piesārņotā pēc kara teritorija, ar izlietotā urāna (U23 ::  uzgaļiem bubmās, kā izmantoja ASV karā pret afganistānu, irāku, un citur (karti var netā atrast), kur pēc tā kara teritorija ir nokaisīta ar urāna putekļiem kas rodās pēc sprādziena 5000-6000C tempertūrā mirst nost veselas valstis, faktiski 21. gadsimta lielākais genocīgs, ko veica ASV, deļ kā ? deļ naftas. un tas vēl nav viss tās kara urana nobombardetās teritorijas piedirstas būs miljoniem gadu un caur gruntsūdeņu lietošanu mirs visi kas tur apdzīvos šo teritoriju. tākā tas ir nesalīdzināmi, pat ar černobiļu, fukušimu, utt kodolstaciju katastrofām. var laist mierīgi lejā tos drošibas līmeņus, jeb 3-4 backup sistēmu prasības + super biezu betona sienu, bumkuru standartus.
irākas karā ir izmantotas virs 200-300 tonas urana, kas izbārstīti pa plašām teritorijām, lībijā tagat daži saka ka NATO atkal imanto šo urāna pildīto monīciju, faktiski tas nozīmē genozīdu pret veselu valsti uz miljoniem gadu padarot to neapdzīvojamu, vai visi kas dzīvos mirs. un dēl kā ? ā atkal deļ lībijas Naftas, ko jau tagat sparīgi pumpē kuģos un grūž uz eiropu.

----------


## egilssk

> Epis rakstīja
> nogalināto cilvēku skaits tik niecīgs,mazsvarīgs


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bbarda

Epi nesi gadījumā prihvatizējis Salaspils reaktoru????

----------


## Epis

pēdējās nedeļas pasekojot līdz  tam rosi aktivitātēm liekās ka ir Faiks,  problēma ko arī norāda dažādi neatkarīgie blogeri netā ir tāda, ka tie  mērinstrumenti nepareizi mēra, proti viņi tos tempertūras mērītājus  pievienojuši pie tā aparāta izejas metāla savienojuma un nav īsti  garantīja ka tur tā santehnikas truba attēlo ūdens tempertūru tāda kāda  īstanībā ir, savkārt godīgu eksperimentu kur mērītu ūdens vidējo  tempertūru kautkā neveic.
proti godīgi mērījumi būtu tad ja būtu 2  ūdens tvertnes, ar iegremdētiem mērinstrumentiem un tad no vienas ņem  ūdnei un otrā laiž iekšā, un varētu vidējo izmērīt tajā kurā ietek.  pagaidām cik saprotu tāds eksperiments nav veikts. 
Pēdējos testos  rossi aparātam bīj kautkāds tur integrēts tvaika kondensātors, karoči  viss noslēgts un arī darba laiks kautkā īss, laikam ka bīj 6h. 
šaubas ka ir fake jau ir ap 99%. 
vēl  aizdomīgi tas ka 1Mw silditāja darījumi tur tika atcelti, un rodās tur  kautkādas problēmas ar līgumiem, finansēm. nu atgādina steorn kantori,  kas visu laiku kautko solīja, solīja, ta atcēla, un ražoja  dažnedažādākās atrunas. ja šitā aiziet ta skaidrs ka nekā tur nav, vai  ja ir ta tas + ir tik mazs ka nav vērts pieminēt.
ja kas analogija ar  steornu varētu būt viss reālākā, jo tie tur arī beigās kā ataisnojumu  izmantoja tur kautkādu maznozīmīgu Back EMI effekta neitralizēšanu, kur 2  līknes salīdzina un tipa sanāk kāds niecīgs, maznozīmīgs +, protams ka  tas nekam neder, un reāli energiju ražot nevar. te ar to rossi moš ir  kas līdzīgs, ka kautko varbūt ražo bet tas ir tik maz ka jēgas nav, un  ta uz šādas zajavas viņi tur šito pasākumu stieps garumā cik vien var.  
par urānu vai toriju nekādu labāku energijas avotu nav.

----------


## Acetons

Nedomāju ka tas ir feiks, piektdienas tests kārtējo reizi parādīja ka  tehnoloģija darbojas, reaktori pēc iesildīšanās tika atrubīti no  elektrības padeves un piecās ar pusi stundās saražoja 2500KWh ar vidējo  jaudu 470KW, tas skaidri parāda ka reaktoros noris atomreakcija, jo  nekādi citi enerģijas avoti kas ietilptu tādā mazā tilpumā ar tik lielu  enerģijas blīvumu nav zināmi. Karoče jāgaida kad būs nopērkami 10KW  rekatori, varēs uzstādīt boilera vietā un apsildīt māju  ::

----------


## zzz

beerninj aceton, shito kantoriishu vieniigais meerkjis ir iekaast investoru naudinju.

Tur nebuus nekaada paardodama produkta, jo tas viss ir kraapshana.


Ilustraacijai vari paskaatiities paaris gadus veco steorna epopeju, kur taads pats pajolis kaa acetons, ar niku speccy arii ar putaam uz luupaam soliija ka nu tik buus. Tachu nefiga nav un viss ir kautriigi noklusis.

----------


## Acetons

hvz, klāt nestavēju un ar savu termomentru un vatmetru nemērīju, ne man spriest par krāpniecību. Pircēja atsūtītais inženieris visu pats mērīja ar saviem instrumientiem un nekādu feiku neatrada, pirkšanas darījums noticis, pirmā 1MW stacija pārdota, novembrī sekos nākamās. Ja sāks tirgot mazos reaktorus, un ja pircēji būs apmierināti tad arī domāšu par iegādi.

----------


## Jurkins

It kā jau tās brīvās enerģijas ir sliktais tonis, nu bet šodien nav slinkums rakstīt. Man šad tad darba darīšanās nākas satikt vienu čomu, kurš ir brīvais metinātājs - iesācējs. Nu un tad man nākas sasprindzināt savas jau vairs knapās fizikas zināšanas, lai atspēkotu viņa spriedelējumus. Nu i pagājušonedēļ šis man pilnu galvu pielēja un piesūtīja pilnu pastkastīti ar saitēm. Joka pēc paskatījos vienu traku amerikāni. Bet viņš vispār mani pārsteidza. Nezinu par steornu vai Rosi, bet viņa filozofija bija tāda - ne jau mūžīgais dzinējs. Nekādas runas par nī>100%. Bet princips tāds pats kā siltumsūknim. Piem. siltumsūknis patērē no tīkla 1kW*h, no vides paņem 10kW*h un izdod izmantojamo enerģiju kaut vai 2kW*h. Lietderības koeficients 2/11<<100%, efektivitātes koeficients 200%. Ir tādas iekārtas iespējamas vai nē? HVZ. Bet, ja tā padomā, ar ko oficiālā zinātne ir labāka? Kaut kas viņiem tajos vienādojumos neiet kopā, izdomā kaut kādu Higgsa bozonu, kuru medī jau gadiem "zāģējot" milzīgus līdzekļus, tad izdomā tumšo enerģiju, tad tumšo matēriju, kuru neviens nevar redzēt, ne sataustīt.

----------


## zzz

Var iekurbuleet siltumsuukni, ielaist shajaa 1 kWh elektriibas, dabuut ka shis paarpumpee piemeeram 3kWh siltuma no aarienes (pie apmeeram tipiskajiem apkures pielietojumiem) un rezultaataa izdod apmeeram 4 kWh siltuma kopaa. Tachu ar to absoluuti nav iespeejams ieguut vairaak citu lietderiigaaku energjijas veidu, tikai siltumu.

> izmantojamo enerģiju kaut vai 2kW*h. Ir tādas iekārtas iespējamas vai nē? HVZ.

Nevis hvz, bet ir absoluuti skaidrs - nav iespeejamas. Skatiit 2. termodinamikas likumu. 


Aakstiem briivajiem metinaataajiem buutu piespiedu kaartaa jaamaaca termodinamika, lai shie nemuld plaanpraatiibas.

----------


## Jurkins

Es nekādi neesmu brīvo metinātāju fans, bet vai oficiālā zinātne var pierādīt, ka Visums ir noslēgta sistēma?

----------


## tornislv

... nezinu, bet es zinu, kas notiek, kad izgudro putekļusūcējus, kas visus putekļus aizpūš uz paralēlo pasauli - līdz brīdim, kad tur izdomā, kā to reversēt  ::

----------


## zzz

Jurkin, tev ir drusku achgaarni priekshstati par to kaa darbojas zinaatne.

Jaunas teorijas ir jaapieraada to izbiidiitaajiem, kameer veco teoriju piekriteeji seezh miikstos kreeslos, eed popkornu un kritizee jauno teoriju aaraa no panckaam ar visaam iespeejamaam metodeem. 

Mums ir sleegto sisteemu termodinamika, kuras praktisko patiesiigumu ilustree gan automashiinu miljoni uz ielaam, gan elektriiba rozetee pie sienas, kuru ir razhojusi tvaika turbiina.

Ja briivajiem metinaataajiem ir muldeeshanas ponti par atveerto visumu  un ka taapeec shiem tur kaut kas kurbuleesies - pontus naaksies pieraadiit.

Veelams ar darbojoshu ieriici, kas shiem ta nu beidzot razhos to energjiju.

Kaa jau mineeju agraak, konkreeti briivie metinaataaji pashlaik ir taadaa staavoklii, ka viens leenaam liimee kopaa pavisam neezoteerisku veejdzineeju un pieci citi staav apkaart un skataas. Visi paareejie nedara absoluuti neko.

----------


## Acetons

Tā starp citu, pirmās 1MW stacijas pircējs ir NATO, inženieris kas piedalījās testā Domenico Fioravanti ar 30 gadu pieredzi termodinamikas lietās. Neizskausās pēc organizācijas ko varētu "aptīt ap pirkstu"

----------


## zzz

Izklausaas peec feika un iespeejamas biedra rossi driizas seedeeshanas cietumaa par kraapshanu.  :: 

Nebuus shim pirmaa reize :

*Andrea Rossi* is an Italian physicist and entrepreneur. He is the creator of the Energy Catalyzer, a purported cold fusion device, as well as a process for converting organic waste into oil. In the '90s his company Petroldragon was found guilty of environmental crimes and tax fraud, and Rossi served time in prison.

----------


## Jurkins

> Jurkin, tev ir drusku achgaarni priekshstati par to kaa darbojas zinaatne.


 Da nē, es to ļoti labi saprotu un man, principā, ir liels mīkstais vai man stāsta par Rosi ierīcēm vai sildītajiem vadiem. Vienkārši, mans uzskats ir tāds, ka mēs ne velna nezinām, kā pasaule ir uzbūvēta. Kāda starpība, vai runa ir par vakuuma enerģiju vai piecām dimensijām, kuras ir saritinājušās. Labāk lai izgudro mūžīgos dzinē'jus nevis pavārtēs sūc "dvuļas".

----------


## ddff

Un ja veel izraadaas, ka pasaule nav materiaala, bet ideaala (kaut taa pasha Berklija teorija), un to nekaadi objektiivi arii nevar pieraadiit- tad vispaar viss zaudee jebkaadu jeegu  :: 

ddff smiin baardaa

----------


## Epis

Es cik lasu pēdējos blogus par to Rossi E-cat ta tas generēja 479 kilowatts  5.5 stundās nevis 1Mw kā tika solīts kapēc tik maz laikam atkal kautkāda ķibele. http://coldfusionnow.wordpress.com/2...elf-sustained/

ir pāris jautājumi par to aparātu kas liek aizdomāties kā:
1. kapēc tests atkal kādas ~5 h kur palika 24h nepārtrauktas darbības tests, ko varētu pagarināt līdz pat nedeļai ? 
2. cik tā kaste maksā, un vai pašlaiks ja zin ka strādā tikai 5h ta sarežotais siltuma daudzums atpelna visas iekārtas izmaksas ? ja nu gadījumā izrādās ka tas aparāts ir vienreizējs  ::

----------


## Acetons

Praktiski to varētu arī nofeikot, ja parēķinam cik dīzeļdegvielas  nepieciečams lai saražotu 2500KWh, sanāk aptuveni 233 litri, izdalama uz  e-catu skaitu, sanāk katrā jāielej 2,3 litri, tad vēl vajag kaut kā  nomaskēt skābekļa padevi un dūmu izvadi, lai kāds žurnālists neprasītu  kāpēc no konteinera nāk melni dūmi  ::   Nu labi pieņemsim iesmērēja pirmo konteineru, pēc nedēļas pircējam būtu  jāatnāk atpakaļ ar beisbola nūju vai arī jāsākas tiesu darbiem. Varbūt  Rossi noilgojies pēc cietuma tāpēc arī mēgina nokļūt atpakaļ, tas pēc  zzz teorijas. Vēl var būt arī ka reaktori darbojas, bet nepietiekoši  ilgi, kamēr niķelis tīrs bez izotopiem un vara atomiem tikmēr darbojas,  pēc nedēļas varbūt jauda nokritīs un nekas vairs nedarbosoes. Ja Rossi  saka ka darbosies bez uzpildes vismaz pusgadu tas nenozīmē ka tā arī  būs. Pārliecība par šito tehnoloģiju varētu rasties tad ja pirmie 10  pircēji pēc pusgada reportēs ka viss darbojas ļoti labi un universitātes  ar kurām noslēgts izpētes līgums publicēs savus pētījumus.

----------

